# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет >  CMS WordPress

## Alex

*Что такое Wordpress?* 
WordPress — это бесплатная система управления сайтом (CMS) c открытым исходным кодом, распространяемая под лицензией GNU GPL. Написан на PHP, в качестве базы данных использует MySQL. Сфера применения — от блогов до достаточно сложных новостных ресурсов. Идеально подходит для создания личного блога или сайта визитки. В то же время, встроенная система «тем» и «плагинов» вместе с удачной архитектурой позволяет конструировать практически любые проекты. 

*Возможности* 
Wordpress предоставляет поистине много возможностей. Публикация записей с помощью сторонних программ и сервисов (даже отправляя их по почте!), удобные инструменты наращивания ссылочной массы, например, благодаря RSS, поддержание человеко-понятных URL, а также легкость в установке и настройке делают Wordpress наиболее популярным блоговым движком. 
Основное достоинство WordPress в том, что он необычайно гибок в использовании. Философия WordPress — это легкое и максимально быстрое ядро, позволяющее подключать к нему дополнительные модули (plugins) по мере необходимости в зависимости от того, какой функциональностью должен обладать сайт. WordPress позволяет подключать любое количество плагинов для дополнительных функций, быстро изменять темы оформления сайтов. Пользоваться WordPress очень легко, а в сети можно найти большое количество бесплатных шаблонов, хотя многие из них все равно нужно переделывать под себя. 

*Системные требования*
Для установки WordPress веб-хостинг должен удовлетворять следущим требованиям: 
•	PHP версия 4.3 или выше
•	MySQL версия 4.0 или выше
•	(опционально) Apache mod_rewrite модуль
Как правило, любой современный хостинг, удовлетворяет этим требованиям. 

*Внешний вид панели администрирования* 
 
На официальном сайте, вы можете ознакомиться с внешним видом системы. 

*Достоинства* 
•	CMS WordPress бесплатна;
•	Быстрая установка и настройка;
•	Легко научиться работать;
•	Огромное количество плагинов и готовых шаблонов;
•	Требования к хостингу минимальны.

*Недостатки* 
•	Многие используют одни и те же шаблоны, из за этого в сети множество одинаковых блогов (можно сделать самому или  заказывать индивидуальный дизайн сайта);
•	Из за большого количества запросов к базе данных бывает повышенная нагрузка на сервер;
•	Вследствие огромной популярности часто атакуются взломщиками, если не следить за обновлениями движка;
•	Формы комментариев и форма регистрации пользователей по умолчанию не защищены и часто атакуются спамерами.
В принципе все эти недостатки не значительны, т.к. любые из них можно доработать.

----------


## Alex

Более 10 млн. блогов вышли из строя из-за сбоя WordPress
В ночь с 18 на 19 февраля из строя вышли около 10,2 млн. блогов, работающих на платформе WordPress. Блоги и некоторые сайты были недоступны на протяжении почти двух часов. По словам создателя сервиса WordPress Мэтта Мулленвега, проблема была связана с незапланированными изменениями на магистральном маршрутизаторе в одном из дата-центров. Мэтт Мулленвег признал, что это было самое длительное отключение за последние 4 года. Он также пообещал принять меры для того, чтобы подобный сбой не повторился в дальнейшем. По предварительным данным, весь контент блогов, недоступных в течение 2 часов, сохранился. Руководство WordPress продолжает расследование причин масштабного сбоя и обещает обнародовать соответствующую информацию по мере ее поступления.

19.02.2010 *© Onliner.by*

----------

